

US bullying dozens of countries into following the DMCA model - gasull
http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/05/05/1925230&from=rss

======
gamble
The US propaganda has been particularly obnoxious here in Canada. There have
been several attempts to enact a DMCA-style intellectual property law, but all
of them have failed to pass before the end of parliamentary sessions.
Nevertheless, US-based pressure groups ratchet up the complaints every year
like clockwork.

